# Our meece's



## britaxcooper (Oct 14, 2008)

I registered on the old forum this is our first post on this new version,

These are our mice. They wouldn't stay still though!


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































We got 3 off Amalthea on here, one's a lil shy tho....


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovely mice! I hope you dont mind me saying but the mouse in the first pic is a bit portly isnt he/she  he/she is rather cute though, I like mice that are portly :lol:


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

They are stunning!


----------



## britaxcooper (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha yeah thats Masie, She always was the bigger compared to her sister (Midgey, who recently died) and now shes shacked up with Magic who's about the same size as her late sister so you can see the size difference! She doesnt eat that much so I presume shes just got that "chubby" gene.

The chocolate banded is called Matilda, The white/brown (Broken agouti?) is Museli, Mischeif is the agouti.

All M's :lol:


----------

